

Now Instagram Wants to Be Source for Real-Time News - claywm
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/06/23/now-instagram-wants-to-be-source-for-real-time-news/?mod=ST1

======
mmosta
In reality though, Snapchat seems to be the better contender for that title.

